# Letter To My Dear Mother



## Humble_Gursevak (Jun 21, 2006)

*........this mail is so heartbreaking, i never read such a mail before. I couldnt hold my tears.....it touches you in the deepest spot of your heart. 


*
*Letter to my Dear Mommy*







Dear Mommy, 

I am in Heaven now...I so wanted to be your little girl. I don't quite understand what has happened. 
I was so excited when I began realizing my existence. I was in a dark, yet comfortable place. 

I saw I had fingers and toes. I was pretty far along in my developing, yet not near ready to leave my surroundings. I spent most of my time thinking or sleeping. Even from my earliest days, I felt a special bonding between you and me. 
Sometimes I heard you crying and I cried with you. Sometimes you would yell or scream, then cry. I heard Daddy yelling back. I was sad, and hoped you would be better soon. I wondered why you cried so much. 

One day you cried almost all of the day. I hurt for you. I couldn't imagine why you were so unhappy. 
That same day, the most horrible thing happened. A very mean Monster came into that warm, comfortable place I was in. I was so scared, I began screaming, but you never once tried to help me. Maybe you never heard me. 
The monster got closer and closer as I was screaming and screaming, "Mommy, Mommy, help me please! Mommy, help me." Complete terror is all I felt. I screamed and screamed until I thought I couldn't anymore.  I knew I would never see your face or hear you say how much you love me. 
I wanted to make all your tears go away. I had so many plans to make you happy.  Now I couldn't, all my dreams were shattered. Though I was in utter pain, I felt the pain of my heart breaking, above all. 
I wanted more than anything to be your daughter. No use now, for I was dying a painful death. I could only imagine the terrible things that they had done to you. I wanted to tell you that I love you before I was gone, but I didn't know the words you could understand. And soon, I no longer had the breath to say them; I was dead. I felt myself rising. I was being carried by a huge angel into a big beautiful place. I was still crying, but the physical pain was gone. 
The angel took me away to a wonderful place. Then I was happy. I asked the angel what was the thing was that killed me. He answered, "Abortion. I am sorry, for I know how it feels." I don't know what abortion is, I guess that's the name of the monster. 
I'm writing to say that I love you and to tell you how much I wanted to be your little girl. I tried very hard to live. I wanted to live. I had the will, but I couldn't; the monster was too powerful. 
It was impossible to survive the monster, dear mommy. I just wanted you to know I tried to stay with you. I didn't want to die. Also, Mommy, please watch out for that abortion Monster. 
Mommy, I love you and I would hate for you to go through the kind of pain I did. Please be careful. 
Love, Your Baby Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In Dedication To The Memory Of All The Aborted Babies Throughout The World.





*Please read these sites also.*

<DIV><SPAN ="sg">http://www.lifenews.com/nat1881.html


----------



## simpy (Jun 21, 2006)

Humble_Gursevak said:
			
		

> *........this mail is so heartbreaking, i never read such a mail before. I couldnt hold my tears.....it touches you in the deepest spot of your heart. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Respected Humble_Gursevak Ji,

A very heart-breaking piece of writing.

As long as girls will be considered an *economic and social burden*, this practice of female fetus killing is not going to be stopped. Yes, the advertisement against it helps a little, but I think *unless women themselves come forward and not let this happen,* it is going to continue.




Lots of arguments we hear on this subject, lots of advertising, but I see no reduction in the number of such cases, instead they are on the rise. 

As long as people esspecially women believe having a *son is one of the most important issues in life*, this practice is going to thrive. I wonder how long it will take to change this ingrained cultural value.

We are talking about abortion of girls here, society is one step ahead Humble_Gursevak Ji: 

Today’s parents can choose the sex of their unborn children: *pre-selection of embryos to guarantee a male baby*. Ha Ha USE OF MODERN TECHNOLOGY; where it will take us????

Guru Bhala Karey


----------



## drkhalsa (Jun 21, 2006)

> Today’s parents can choose the sex of their unborn children: *pre-selection of embryos to guarantee a male baby*. Ha Ha USE OF MODERN TECHNOLOGY; where it will take us????


 


As it is quite Legal thing in America , there is new trend of people travelling from Asia ( esp China ) spending thousands to getit done in Noth  America 

Another interesting thing I read is that Cnadian Couples are using same technique to Get Baby Girls 


Anyways Abortions has much higher rate in Western world ( UK) 
But the problem prefering Male child as prevalent in Punjab is Totally cultural and social thing in Society take Female as Economic and social burden


In punjab it is pure expression of Greed , egoistic ,Shreud Bussiness mentality and most important lack of spirtual mindset .




Jatinder Singh


----------

